# Do you like Chopin's 1st piano sonata?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I remember reading that Chopin wasn't keen on this student piece but I think it has some value. It has a Schubert feel to it and the last movement is quite impressive. Although, it does go rather unloved compared to the later sonatas but you can see the germination of the Chopin style slowly emerging.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not sure I've ever heard it to be honest. I'll take a listen and get back to you!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Not a work I'm particularly fond of, no. But, I may be an outlier. I LOVE Chopin, generally, but do not think he excelled in the sonata form. I'm not fond of his second or third sonatas either, or the sonata for cello and piano for that matter. Well, I don't like his orchestral works either. Still I think he is unrivaled as our greatest piano composer. So I'm not holding my low esteem for these works against him.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't love Chopin's 1st and much as the 2nd and 3rd, but I consider it a work worthy of listening to a few times a year.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Personally I don't dislike it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Even if it's not that "great" as the other two, Leif Ove Andsnes or Ashkenazy makes it worth wile listing .


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

It is a student work. And as such: it is rather pedantic at times. Although it has distinctive traits nonetheless, the 5/4 Larghetto, the far flung B-flat minor recapitulation of the 1st mvmt. and other little details. 
I can't claim to love it, but I would not want to be without it


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not in love with it, but some parts really do it for me.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The whole sonata has a slighly Beethovian feel, though that's hardly an insult. I like the trio of the 2nd movement menuetto and the slow third movement which has a distinct Chopin sound.


----------

